# CHECK OUT MY NEW FISH/DUCK BOAT



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

IF YOU ARE WONDERING WHAT IT IS, IT'S CALLED A GHENOEE 15'4 HIGHSIDER (RATED FOR 10 HP), KINDA LIKE A CROSS BETWEEN A CANOE AND JON BOAT. VERY STABLE, IN THE WATER, SPECIAL HULL DESIGN MAKES IT SO. (STABLE AS A JON BOAT) THEY ARE MADE IN FLORIDA 
[siteimg]4489[/siteimg]
I HAVE PUT MY BUDDYS 7.5 HP MERC ON IT AND IT FLYS! IM CURRENTLY LOOKING FOR AN 8 HP MOTOR. FOR NOW MY TROLLING MOTOR WILL HAVE TO DO.  BEATS PADDLING
[siteimg]4488[/siteimg]
I BROKE IN IN AT LAKE METIGOSHE THE OTHER DAY AND BOATED 20 GILLS,10 PERCH,10 NORTHERN
[siteimg]4490[/siteimg]
I LOVE MY COLOR DEPTH FINDER, IF YOU DONT HAVE ONE GET ONE, THEY RULE
[siteimg]4491[/siteimg]
WORKING LIVEWELL TO KEEP BAIT OR FISH, NOT BIG ENOUGH FOR A DUCKS THOUGH :lol:
I WAS JUST EXCITED ABOUT MY NEW TOY AND WANTED TO SHARE


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

now just get a whole bunch of killer weed or quack grass around it camo seat covers. Nice boat man!


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

I too have one of those, we use a 15 Johnson on the back end, and it does the trick.

The box is big enough for birds, just not too many.

We have used it on the Ohio River for waterfowl as well as smaller streams.

One of our friends even purchased one after using ours.

Congratulations!

Slider_01


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

james: what does something like that cost a guy? Just curious?

Looks great man! I could see this being very useful in the trees up here in Devils Lake.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> Looks great man! I could see this being very useful in the trees up here in Devils Lake.


Not in the wind lol- Where do the decoys go k:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

How is it more stable then a john boat?

:sniper:


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am not sure I would characterize my experience as mosre stable than a john boat. More stable than a canoe? NO doubt. I have stood up in our boat on more than one occasion, mind you it was calm and shallow water and I was wearing floatation gear. I would not recommend standing like you could in a john boat.

In my experience, since the boat has such a low profile in the water, it does seem to be very stable.

Slider_01


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

You could get 2-3 dozen duck decoys and one dog in there easy.

Most of the time I push the boat over to the side and stand in the water/cattails anyways.

Sure you wouldn't want to go from Six Mile Bay to Graham's Island with it, but if the price is right.....


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

To answer the 1st question around $650 with out seats or anything.

I guess I should't say More stable, but they are pretty close. Hey slider how fast does yours go with the 15 hp?

I have fished out of jon boats before. the bottom of a jon boat is completly flat, yes it has more surface area but it doesn't have the hull design. If you have any questions just check out custom ghenoee sites and see them hooked up with flat stands and even an air boat. I stand up and fish out of both of them and this is my opinion. Of course if you want to campare a big jon boat to it, then you will have to compare it to the big brother 16 ft Classic Ghenoee. My buddy that lives in florida has both a jon boat and Ghenoee and he says the same thing. Im not saying that a Ghenoee is better than a jon boat. They both have their advantages and disadvantages.

I have fished out of both, if you haven't then you will have to try it. I love to fish and if you want hop in it and lets go catch some fish.

Fish hard then release


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

James: Couple more questions.

$650 for the boat. Did that include the trailer with it? Did you go down to Florida to pick this thing up or is a dealer now in Minot?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I Got the trailer in Minot for around $300, I fixed it up and painted it.

I drove to Lavalle, Wisconsin to pick up the ghenoee. It sure beats driving to Florida. 
I spent a little time putting the seats,depth finder and so on,on. The great thing is customizing your boat, tons of fun. The boat has holes for your seat already installed, all you do is buy the swivle mount and seats.

Go to http://www.gheenoe.net/index.html
click on the (closest dealer near you) Icon

I had to put $200 dollars down to make sure I had one when I went to the store. They sell like Hot Cakes. I made a little road trip to get one but it was worth it. They only sell the 15'4 Highsider and 13ft (great for back of a truck). They have colors like buck skin, camo, and blue

Check out my friend Matt and his Gheenoe
[siteimg]4501[/siteimg]
I wouldn't suggest doing this up here but in Florida, flats fishing for reds Rule, by the way he is around 230 lbs. He is fishing in the No Motor Zone , Cape Canaveral FL( Close to where the shuttle launches)


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Best I can tell is when I was holding my gps which showed that we were moving right about 15-20 miles per hour. When I am in my truck the gps generally shows 2-3 mph slower than what my spedometer reads. The gps reads about 17 or so on flat water.

Fast enough for me when the old man is driving and the temps are below freezing.

One of the plusses of the fiberglass versus aluminum - my legs have never been encased in ice and frozen to the boat seat like they have in our 14' john boat...encased in ice, yes, frozen to the fiberglass seats, NO.

Enjoy that puppy, and you might consider adding a few layers of fiberglass to the rear end below the plug as well as the bow, it does not take too many dragging sessions or pulling up onto a concrete landing or gravel bar to cause a leak.


----------

